# what to do? what to do???



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Not sure what you should do about the training, but tell Tito good luck with his girl friend !!! Let me know how it goes. And how are my doggies doing? Rusty doing okay?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally would cancel - raining, cone, it might hurt the Tito-man etc. Poor boy.

Good luck with the breeding  Hope Janet is a good girlie for Tito


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

your guys are great! Rusty is just fine, he's an old trooper like my Toby. Rusty always seems so happy to be here, I think the change of scenery is good for him. Raider and Libby are fine as always.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to say that I wouldn't want to waste the money on the training session if I felt that my dog was going to be distracted by his feet. And if the lump is at a contact point where it is on his foot, I wouldn't want him running around too much anyway. 

But if you are paying anyway.... maybe go out but take it easy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad my dogs are doing well. I will be keeping fingers and anything else I can crossed that the breeding goes well. Maybe Tito should stay home today from training and rest up for his date !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Stay home with Tito and Toby.

If he won't take the money you can always give him a dinner certificate or grocery gift card.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

After Bonnie's spider and wasp incidents this summer I now keep Apis ointment in my training bag. Seems to really take the sting off it for them. Check closely as well to ensure there is not still a bit of stinger left in there as that will continue to irritate the site. Ground wasps have been bad this year. A dog got stung multiple times at a HT I was at in July when she dropped her bird right on top of a nest. 

If his foot is bugging him I would not run him--being made to work sore can sour their attitude.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would let him rest today... except for his big date..LOL. Even if he is not hurt and just bothered by he may run different with that foot and then really end of hurting himself... I would also get in there with some light and see if there is a stinger still in there.... good luck with his date!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys, lots of good advice and I did decide to keep him home. He's got his first 4 agility trials coming up soon, too, and I really don't need for him to get hurt. I hadn't even thought that he might run differently and end up hurting something else.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Bring one of My4Goldens dogs instead


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Injured reserve status. Since we have quite a bit of experience with bites and stings lately that would be my guess. Gunners had pus oozing out. Gave him Benedryl. Would not work him.
Think I better get some Apis for this guy also


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How is Tito doing Barb?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope Tito is OK.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll bet Tito has forgotten all about his foot


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally Janet.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know what to make of this, I'm still thinking bite/sting, especially based on what Radarsdad said. With the breeding today and tomorrow (he was a MAN today, lol) I don't want to give him anything at all, or even put anything on it. Can never be too cautious with these things. But Laura's right, he forgot all about his foot for a while 
He's not limping at all, and he's definitely biting/licking less than yesterday. I'll see how it looks tomorrow I guess.
Meanwhile, now that we're back at the house, he's confined to the cone of shame. He is feeling very, very sorry for himself.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awww. He looks like he'd really rather not be in the cone of shame. I love how you make him all spiffy for his vistors though!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aww, poor Tito....Well, no, lucky Tito, but mom didn't get any pictures of that....at least none that were posted.

Seriously, ya, I wouldn't put anything on his owie, at least nothing medicinal. Is there anything natural, like, I've heard a raw potato will draw out a splinter???


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've also heard that a raw cabbage leaf will remove mastitis, couldn't hurt to try it, provided you have cabbage in your frige.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had to laugh, you make me feel good! I was feeling bad because I was in FL until Tuesday evening, we got his girlie on Wednesday, I didn't have time to do anything with him except trim the "snowshoes" off his feet. Luckily you can't tell it in the photo, but he smells like a swamp :yuck:



Sunrise said:


> Awww. He looks like he'd really rather not be in the cone of shame. I love how you make him all spiffy for his vistors though!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Guess that gives new meaning to Swamp Collie???


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe soak the foot in an epsom salt solution?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Sarah, I think I will do that tomorrow after he's been bred (it's the last time). At that point, I feel I can do anything and put anything on it without any worry about possible harm. I know that's a bit over the top, but I don't want to take even the tiniest chance that something I did could cause a problem!




IowaGold said:


> Maybe soak the foot in an epsom salt solution?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The good news is, this morning his foot seems 100% better! I'm going with a bite/sting for sure, since it now seems to be gone. Yay!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Time for some romance and send Mom away somewhere. Maybe back to Florida and leave the girlfriend with him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the girlie has had it with romance, LOL!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad his foot is feeling better, looking forward to hearing more news about the breeding!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I spoke too soon. Last night he was licking the foot again, and the lump is still there, although much smaller. But he's hardly messing with it, so I'm going to just wait and see how it looks on Monday or Tuesday, I still think it's a sting of some sort, which I would think could take more than 24 hours to go away, right?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Still sounds like a sting to me! Another mellow day ahead!

PS, I loved the cone pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a laugh out of this, the first time I read it I thought you meant you wanted DETAILS about the breeding! Doggie porn!




sammydog said:


> Glad his foot is feeling better, looking forward to hearing more news about the breeding!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I guess I need to rethink posting at 5:30 in the morning! hahaha! News about the results!


----------

